# Zilla vs Curtis...ADC vs Warp9



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

cruz'n said:


> On our last conversion we used an Advanced DC motor with a Curtis
> controller. I've read several of you use the Zilla controller with the Warp 9.
> Does this combo perform THAT much better? If its noticeable we will def
> switch. All input is appreciated.  thanks


I'm not that familiar with the Warp 9, but it's my understanding that the constant power rating is just barely above that of an ADC 9". Can't remember on the peaks.

But on the controller, there is a massive difference between the Curtis and the Zilla. First of all, the big 1231C is a 500A peak controller, and the Zilla (little one) is a 1000A peak controller. The amount of torque you'll get from the Zilla vs the Curtis is substantially greater. This is especially important if you intend to build your vehicle as a racer. Keep in mind though, the faster you discharge the batteries, the less overall power they have. (Look up amp hour ratings at different current rates, the quicker the discharge the less overall power can be delivered from the battery)

I don't know if the Warp 9 is worth the change from ADC 9", I'm going to use an ADC 9" because I am familiar with it, and I know that I can find parts for it if I need them. I'll also be going with a Curtis controller because I don't need the extra bells and whistles of the Zilla (though the hairball really appeals to the tweak-geek in me) and if I can limit myself to 500A or less without paying more for something I won't make full use of, then I will be less likely to hot rod the truck and my range will suffer less.

Part of the reason I don't drive sports cars and sports bikes anymore is cuz if the power is there, I *will* use it.


----------



## skullbearer (Jul 9, 2008)

TX_Dj said:


> Part of the reason I don't drive sports cars and sports bikes anymore is cuz if the power is there, I *will* use it.


Too true, too true.

I've always been a fan of the idea of an in cabin switch that would switch between an efficiency level amp limit, and a sport level amp limit.

Then you can snag your hairball, melt your compound, knock the panties off your girlfriend and knock the smirk off the Oilies all in one car.


----------



## cruz'n (Jul 13, 2008)

thanks for the feedback. Sounds like the Zilla is pretty cool. 
As far as the Warp 9 goes...not sure why everyone is waiting for one
when they could just pick up an ADC.... 
It would be nice if AC was more reasonable but I guess we'll just have
to wait like with batteries.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

RE Zilla. Is there any news as to their lead time being reduced from 6 months anytime soon? I'm going 156V and I'm not sure the Curtis can deliver the power to the motor at the motors capacity. 

Basically can the Curtis feed the ADC9 all it wants for the amount of time the motor can take it? I just don't want to wait 6 months for a Zilla!


----------



## hyper24 (Jun 13, 2008)

> I've always been a fan of the idea of an in cabin switch that would switch between an efficiency level amp limit, and a sport level amp limit.


I thought its called your right foot?


----------



## enganear (Jun 16, 2008)

The Warp 9 shaft is bored for a pilot bearing. Does the ADC 9" have this option?
-enganear


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

only necessary if you intend to retain the clutch, and if the coupler used to attach the flywheel doesn't have a pilot bearing provision.


----------



## skullbearer (Jul 9, 2008)

hyper24 said:


> I thought its called your right foot?


Unfortunately that control system broke down and tends to stick in the full press position.


----------



## Twilly (Jan 22, 2008)

ElectriCar said:


> RE Zilla. Is there any news as to their lead time being reduced from 6 months anytime soon? I'm going 156V and I'm not sure the Curtis can deliver the power to the motor at the motors capacity.
> 
> Basically can the Curtis feed the ADC9 all it wants for the amount of time the motor can take it? I just don't want to wait 6 months for a Zilla!


The Curtis will only do 144V dc and 500 A max... Which works great in my car, but I don't know if 500A is "maxing out" my Warp 9... You also need to think about your batteries... Over 500A can warp the plates in some batteries, so if your looking for a dragster, you better plan on big bucks got the motor, controller, and batteries


----------

